# YS1028J first storm



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

I had no intention of firing up the brand new Yamaha till next winter, but this storm was too tempting. Wow!!! You Canadians are so lucky. We really do need them to sell in the US market again. Have 3 quick videos:

https://youtu.be/xGzMGXRkt2s

https://youtu.be/oeF_4LODm_c

https://youtu.be/9tgPNCHu5ko


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

mac nice machine
it does not have as much power as the ariens it just has a much higher impeller speed tighter impeller clearence
they rest prolly suits your needs better
heres a vid of and ariens 36 with 3 ft lbs less then your 36 motor but with the impeller kit


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

1132le said:


> mac nice machine
> it does not have as much power as the ariens it just has a much higher impeller speed tighter impeller clearence
> they rest prolly suits your needs better
> heres a vid of and ariens 36 with 3 ft lbs less then your 36 motor but with the impeller kit



That is awesome and amazing. May be I should consider adding and impeller kit to my Hydro Pro 36” too. That’s the machine I use when I need to take it down 2 blocks to do the other houses.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

OP, wait until the engine is ‘broken-in’ (10-20 working hours I’d say) and you’ll likely see a significant difference in performance added to it.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Im guessing that’s where yshsfans 1028 ended up.

Good stuff. Enjoy.

You’ve got quite an arsenal of snowblowers now.


----------

